# Blue Thead



## jphilcici (Mar 20, 2018)

At my last Wyndham Update I was told the I could use my Wyndham Rewards card points to pay maintenance fees and that I could put unused points into this account at the end of my use year. These points could then stay in this "bank" for up to four years Is this the case?


----------



## jhackjr (Mar 20, 2018)

We were told that you could do this but then were told that you had to buy through the brokerage to use this benefit.  Is that true?


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 21, 2018)

The speaker said we can now use our  regular condo points for hotel stays which would be a waste of points for me  I use my WR points for "go fast'" .hotels rather than MF which I was sold on, another waste for me. I now use my WR to extend condo time on weekends ......cheaper than condo.


----------



## kaljor (Mar 21, 2018)

Like a lot of things in life you have to examine what you're being offered and figure out if that can be beneficial to you in the way you actually live,

The Wyndham Rewards system seems pretty good for the way I travel, but that is hardly a general endorsement of the program.   What I like about it is that you can get 15,000 points easily upon signup, and that will give you a free night in any of their hotels.  That's cool if you need a night in a big city from time to time. Aside from that, it allows a discounted rate at many, but not all of their hotels and the discount is variable.  

You get 1000 minimum points for every hotel stay. 3000 points gets you the possibility of the discount I mentioned.  When I travel I usually drive, so I usually stay at one or two motels/hotels and sometimes the 3000 point discount saves me quite a bit, other times only a little.   But the option is nice.  

They seem to have two cards these days.  Aside from the signup bonus, the  card with the $75 annual fee gives you 6000 points each year on your anniversary, the no fee option does not. The annual fee card might give you an easily attainable 30,000 point on signup (a 2 night stay), but I'm not 100% sure of that.  The no fee card gives you 3 points for every dollar spent on Wyndham Maintenance fees and anything else bought at the resort.  If you have a lot of points, this can make the card a very good deal f you use it for your MF's.  

The ability to use your Wyndham Rewards points to pay your Wyndham Maintenance Fees does exist, but I haven't examined this and I suspect it's not a very good deal, but I stand to be corrected on that aspect.


----------



## jphilcici (Mar 21, 2018)

I do believe that I can pay MF with the WR card but I am trying to determine if I can deposit unused points at the end of my use year into WR to pay MF


----------



## Braindead (Mar 21, 2018)

jphilcici said:


> I do believe that I can pay MF with the WR card but I am trying to determine if I can deposit unused points at the end of my use year into WR to pay MF


I don’t think so. I believe you have to a VIP to pay MFs with regular use year points. I think it works out to about $2.00 per thousand points. It’s a very bad use of points unless you have absolutely no other use for them


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 21, 2018)

jphilcici said:


> I do believe that I can pay MF with the WR card but I am trying to determine if I can deposit unused points at the end of my use year into WR to pay MF


I think there is a $99 conversion fee.  The conversion rate is 10 vacation points equal 4 reward points and there may be a requirement that you bought from the developer.  This is from memory from a long time ago.  I don't know if it is still correct.  Call a guide and ask if it can be done, what is the deadline, what is the fee and what is the conversion rate.

Every time you convert from one to the other you are losing value.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Mar 21, 2018)

jphilcici said:


> use my Wyndham Rewards card points to pay maintenance fees


Not sure that this part was clearly addressed.  10,000 Wyndham Reward points will make a $50 MF payment.  NOT a good use of Wyndham reward points when you consider that 15,000 points could cover a night in a hotel or at a resort that otherwise might cost more than $200.  Wyndham Reward points are best used to stay somewhere for free (15,000 points) or to stay at a great discount (3,000 points) as noted by kaljor.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> Not sure that this part was clearly addressed.  10,000 Wyndham Reward points will make a $50 MF payment.  NOT a good use of Wyndham reward points when you consider that 15,000 points could cover a night in a hotel or at a resort that otherwise might cost more than $200.  Wyndham Reward points are best used to stay somewhere for free (15,000 points) or to stay at a great discount (3,000 points) as noted by kaljor.


Most of the places that take WR cards are cheap hotels like Days Inn and the like


----------



## Braindead (Mar 21, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I think there is a $99 conversion fee.  The conversion rate is 10 vacation points equal 4 reward points and there may be a requirement that you bought from the developer.  This is from memory from a long time ago.  I don't know if it is still correct.  Call a guide and ask if it can be done, what is the deadline, what is the fee and what is the conversion rate.
> 
> Every time you convert from one to the other you are losing value.





Cyrus24 said:


> Not sure that this part was clearly addressed.  10,000 Wyndham Reward points will make a $50 MF payment.  NOT a good use of Wyndham reward points when you consider that 15,000 points could cover a night in a hotel or at a resort that otherwise might cost more than $200.  Wyndham Reward points are best used to stay somewhere for free (15,000 points) or to stay at a great discount (3,000 points) as noted by kaljor.


Summary
250,000 timeshare points = 100,000 CC rewards points=$500.00 credit towards MFs
You’ve earned $2.00 MF credit per thousand timeshare points
Throw in the conversion fee of $99.00. Your down to $1.60 MF credit per thousand timeshare points used for MF credit


----------



## Cyrus24 (Mar 21, 2018)

BillyBob444 said:


> Most of the places that take WR cards are cheap hotels like Days Inn and the like


Actually, that's not correct.  If you search Clearwater Beach FL, you'll find places like Wyndham Grand Clearwater Beach that rents for over $450/night.  Just an example.  I'll gladly spend 15000 Wyndham Reward points for a night at that location.  We've stayed in some very nice (and costly) hotels, on Reward Points.  I do stay at Ramada's, Super 8's, etc. for quick pass through highway stops and I would not recommend using points for those 'lower cost' units.  It's all about managing your reward programs.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Mar 21, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Summary
> 250,000 timeshare points = 100,000 CC rewards points=$500.00 credit towards MFs
> You’ve earned $2.00 MF credit per thousand timeshare points
> Throw in the conversion fee of $99.00. Your down to $1.60 MF credit per thousand timeshare points


That's a BAD deal...............I guess the option was created so that Sales people could use it in the pitch.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you for your analysis of how sales is working in our heads and the funny thing is that every one has laughed at me when I tell them I took the bait in 2012 but never again. Wow that I just did again. I was also laughed at for selling my house to pay. I also lost my fellowship with family for the past 5 years. Hope is now on the horizon..

I just reread my letter for rescinding and that was spelled out with both signings. I imagine they saw how I could be duped so let's try it on others. The only thing they seem to hear is "I sold my house to pay for the 2012 contract for GSL .The next rescinded was Pathways which they said we would get 20% back for our deeds to Sapphire Valley that had high MF but as I learned from this forum, no it would be their choice which two deeds of the 6. Another lie.

I have been dealing with scams for the past 6 years wanting to give me over $30,000 for my deeds, sales tell me they are worth over $100.000 but thankfully I was not duped by any of this. For 5 or more years, scammers were scaring us about our children being attacked by Wyndham if they didn't pay the MF when we died. Ovations has solved this for Wyndham allowing them to get our deeds for nothing and making us feel good that we can go and not pay MF for 3 years. I have said I will not give up my cancel, rebook and discounts for that. My grandchildren put in their removal letters they are not responsible for any of the trust agreements previously signed out of fear.

I also mentioned the donation of my deeds could not be accepted due to MF burden. I have also asked for donation by Wyndham to these 501c3 charities dealing with mental illness in Alabama that help ones to understand and find solutions.

I pray that this letter will give a clear picture as to the reason we  have become two companies and why I wish Voyager to enjoy their purchases. I was told when I bought Daytona I could rent it for $4000 for the 500 and later told this would have called for their dismissal. 

PS the sales of my deeds worth over $100,000 is true (over 100,000 CC


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> The next rescinded was Pathways which they said we would get 20% back for our deeds to Sapphire Valley that had high MF but as I learned from this forum, no it would be their choice which two deeds of the 6. Another lie.


Are you calling people here on TUG that have tried to help you LIARS? Or Wyndham and their sales weasels liars?
If you have Pathways in a contract and it states Wyndham will buy it back for 20% of your purchase price. Wyndham will indeed buy your contract back.

Did you really buy last week as you have posted? Schoolmarm tried to help you. You agreed you were rescinding the contract. From your post above I can’t tell if you have rescinded or not. If you haven’t please do so immediately!!

Please quit going to owners updates!! I’m completely lost as to why anyone would go back after having to selling their house to pay Wyndham off.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad has posted she’s 84. When we were in Hawaii I thought they said you had to be between the age of 25 to 77 to attend an owners update.
I don’t know if that’s Hawaii law or just a policy at that particular Wyndham resort


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

Another l


Braindead said:


> Nomad has posted she’s 84. When we were in Hawaii I thought they said you had to be between the age of 25 to 77 to attend an owners update.
> I don’t know if that’s Hawaii law or just a policy at that particular Wyndham resort


. I bought GSL ,6 years ago at 78 and Pathways at 79 and also the discovery package that was the reason for the family removing my Gold status because I paid with a Discover Card check that was torn up and brought my credit score down. This was where I saw the harassing of an elderly gentleman while his family pleaded for them to let him go as he needed his medicine. They probably see me because my daughter is younger but her disability doesn't qualify her to own .  All of this is bringing about the changes needed to make the case even more relavent.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> Another l
> . I bought GSL ,6 years ago at 78 and Pathways at 79 and also the discovery package that was the reason for the family removing my Gold status because I paid with a Discover Card check that was torn up and brought my credit score down. This was where I saw the harassing of an elderly gentleman while his family pleaded for them to let him go as he needed his medicine. They probably see me because my daughter is younger but her disability doesn't qualify her to own .  All of this is bringing about the changes needed to make the case even more relavent.


I’m so lost now to whether you are male or female. Or for that matter if your Robert or not!!
Is everyone else as lost as I am ??

Nomad I hope you get to the doctor and get your meds straightened out for your own safety and mental heath!!


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 22, 2018)

Braindead said:


> I’m so lost now to whether you are male or female. Or for that matter if your Robert or not!!
> Is everyone else as lost as I am ??
> 
> Nomad I hope you get to the doctor and get your meds straightened out for your own safety and mental heath!!



How many times do I need to reiterate that she is not Robert? I'm not lost, but I feel a lot of frustration that we can't help Nomad help herself any more than we have tried to.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

A friend at church told me she no longer has deeds since she signed something at the last owner update . That was another tactic years back that if I didn't sign this I could no longer use my condos .I wouldn't sign it. I had to at least buy a discovery package. The person who bout one million for $5000 was told unless he bought from Wyndham his point were null. I wrote this last year and was told he could, no problem. .


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> How many times do I need to reiterate that she is not Robert? I'm not lost, but I feel a lot of frustration that we can't help Nomad help herself any more than we have tried to.





Nomad34 said:


> This was where I saw the harassing of an elderly gentleman while his family pleaded for them to let him go as he needed his medicine. They probably see me because my daughter is younger but her disability doesn't qualify her to own.


I think Nomad is referring to themselves as the elderly GENTLEMAN.
My earlier post referred Nomad as she. Now I’m not sure


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 22, 2018)

Braindead said:


> I think Nomad is referring to themselves as the elderly GENTLEMAN.
> My earlier post referred Nomad as she. Now I’m not sure



She saw another person being harassed. She shared it as another data point of salespeople taking advantage of the elderly.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

Deleted. Posted multiple times somehow


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

Deleted.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

This was why TUG didn't want me to post because there is no solution for Voyager.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> This was why TUG didn't want me to post because there is no solution for Voyager.



Ma'am, it's not that we don't want you to post but the truth is that on some topics, especially Voyager/the new website, your perception of the situation doesn't always match up with the way the system is actually working. And that can make it confusing for people who are simply looking for information.

Now, it's true that the new website has been the bane of many owners' existence since it was rolled out, and some owners have had to follow up a ridiculous amount of times with Wyndham just to get reliable access to their account and have their information displayed properly. It sounds to me like you may be facing some similar technical issues. But while the issues with the new website are a nuisance, it's also not a sea change. And there is no opting in or out; it's simply the system we have now.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> A friend at church told me she no longer has deeds since she signed something at the last owner update . That was another tactic years back that if I didn't sign this I could no longer use my condos .I wouldn't sign it. I had to at least buy a discovery package .


Multiple personalities at play here ?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 has to just refuse all updates and/or have his/her family declare him/her not competent to make any financial decisions.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> Ma'am, it's not that we don't want you to post but the truth is that on some topics, especially Voyager/the new website, your perception of the situation doesn't always match up with the way the system is actually working. And that can make it confusing for people who are simply looking for information.
> 
> Now, it's true that the new website has been the bane of many owners' existence since it was rolled out, and some owners have had to follow up a ridiculous amount of times with Wyndham just to get reliable access to their account and have their information displayed properly. It sounds to me like you may be facing some similar technical issues. But while the issues with the new website are a nuisance, it's also not a sea change. And there is no opting in or out; it's simply the system we have now.


I still can't register for Voyager but had to register again for new ID and password for online reservations with my club Wyndham


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Nomad34 has to just refuse all updates and/or have his/her family declare him/her not competent to make any financial decisions.


No, my daughter witnessed their tactics and we are never going and I believe I will be barred.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 does not comprehend posts and is unable to respond appropriately.
Several here have tried to help Nomad 34 to no avail.
Nomad34 only brings confusion to owners looking for answers.
Case in point just look at Nomad34 initial response in Thread—Help with possible purchase
It’s time for the moderators to step in and take appropriate action.


----------



## Free2Roam (Mar 22, 2018)

I certainly understand the desire to have inaccurate info corrected for the sake of those coming to TUG seeking valid information and assistance... but the mean-spirited bullying comments are really disheartening and need to stop. 

I don't know Nomad, but I am with PaxSarah... it is NOT Robert... just an elderly person who, it appears, is going thru a tough time with Wyndham and may be a bit confused. Elderly folks are exploited way too often, which may be a contributing factor in this case. 

Can we comment and/or offer assistance without being mean?


----------



## schoolmarm (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad, when you registered for the myclubwyndham website with a new name and password, you most likely registered for Voyager.  Voyager is the only website that is making reservations.  So if you made a reservation online with your "new registration" you are using Voyager.  It is NOT labeled Voyager anywhere on the website and maybe that is why you are confused or are confusing people. The word Voyager does not really mean what you think it means. (I think....) 

Also, when Nomad uses the word TRUST, I think that she is referring to a family trust.  And this is confusing to some people on the TUG board because CWA/Access is also referred to as a trust (it is more like a vacation club/trust without deeds).  

I might be wrong about this.  But it is very confusing to people who are new when Nomad uses these words in ways that are not normal usage in the Wyndham system. And Nomad, THIS is why some people don't want you to post advice.  Or it is why they are frustrated with trying to make sense of your posts. 

I don't think that Nomad is Robert. Their writing styles are very different. 

So Nomad, with much kindness, PLEASE be careful when using the words trust and Voyager (and a few others).  Please make sure that you rescinded that last contract and PLEASE don't go to anymore updates.  You have given many examples of how the salesmen lie and try to pull one over on elderly owners. This IS an issue.  Please, please don't be a victim of this again.  The confusion isn't good for you and it is hard for those of us on the TUG board to sort it out. 

Just enjoy your ownership and let the family members in your family trust deal with it on their own after you have passed on.  You really don't need to pre-plan for them.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I certainly understand the desire to have inaccuract info corrected for the sake of those coming to TUG seeking valid information and assistance... but the mean-spirited bullying comments are really disheartening and need to stop.
> 
> I don't know Nomad, but I am with PaxSarah... it is NOT Robert... just an elderly person who, it appears, is going thru a tough time with Wyndham and may be a bit confused. Elderly folks are exploited way too often, which may be a contributing factor in this case.
> 
> Can we comment and/or offer assistance without being mean?


Yes, if you will stop making fun of me. I know religion is prohibited on TUG  but I will only say, people made fun of Noah  building a boat but he was the only one saved from drowning .the Ark Encounter in Kentucky was built 4 years ago with no debt as a reminder of the flood but the end time will be by fire so wake up.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 22, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I certainly understand the desire to have inaccuract info corrected for the sake of those coming to TUG seeking valid information and assistance... but the mean-spirited bullying comments are really disheartening and need to stop.
> 
> I don't know Nomad, but I am with PaxSarah... it is NOT Robert... just an elderly person who, it appears, is going thru a tough time with Wyndham and may be a bit confused. Elderly folks are exploited way too often, which may be a contributing factor in this case.
> 
> Can we comment and/or offer assistance without being mean?


Why do you keep making fun of Nomad34? Would you please stop


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

schoolmarm said:


> Nomad, when you registered for the myclubwyndham website with a new name and password, you most likely registered for Voyager.  Voyager is the only website that is making reservations.  So if you made a reservation online with your "new registration" you are using Voyager.  It is NOT labeled Voyager anywhere on the website and maybe that is why you are confused or are confusing people. The word Voyager does not really mean what you think it means. (I think....)
> No problem I can't get into my Wyndham Rewards Card either without a verification or by phone with identification. Thanks to Facebook .
> Also, when Nomad uses the word TRUST, I think that she is referring to a family trust.  And this is confusing to some people on the TUG board because CWA/Access is also referred to as a trust (it is more like a vacation club/trust without deeds).
> 
> ...


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks to Mark Zuckerberg for going to Congress today to work out the problem he has because of Facebook. I am now blocked on the internet from my power company, Wyndham reservations, Wyndham Rewards Card and probably the infinite energy account for gas bill. I have to get a message on email, text or phone to verify my identification. Draining the swamp!!!!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> I have to get a message on email, text or phone to verify my identification.



This is completely normal!


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> This is completely normal!


No it is not normal when everything has been automatically entered on my tablet .My Facebook automatically put in words for me too . When I typed "draining" is changed it to designing 

If I don't reread my post it doesn't make sense just as you tell me I don't make sense .maybe you need someone to do that for your posts


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> automatically put in words for me too



This is also completely normal. It is called auto fill or auto correct. In my experience, like yours, autocorrect usually isn't correct and can be a pain in the butt. 

Many websites require you to confirm it is you before they allow you access. They send you a code through email or text and you enter it to confirm it is you. They usually do this when you are accessing their sites from a different computer or location. They do this to protect us from hackers.

These are things we all experience. Mark Zuckerberg going to Congress has not one single thing to do with any of them!

Keeping up with the times can be challenging. I wasn't trying to give you a hard time; many of us have been very patient in trying to explain things to you.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> This is also completely normal. It is called auto fill or auto correct. In my experience, like yours, autocorrect usually isn't correct and can be a pain in the butt.
> 
> Many websites require you to confirm it is you before they allow you access. They send you a code through email or text and you enter it to confirm it is you. They usually do this when you are accessing their sites from a different computer or location. They do this to protect us from hackers.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jan you understand my situation along with brain-dead but my auto on my tablet never questioned me about any auto until today after they needed boundaries for this problem and this was the solution.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 22, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> Thank you Jan you understand my situation along with brain-dead but my auto on my tablet never questioned me about any auto until today after they needed boundaries for this problem and this was the solution.



There should be a setting on your tablet that will allow you to turn off autocorrect. I keep meaning to turn it off on my phone as that is where it causes me the most headaches and a very embarrassing moment with my son. It changed a word in a text to him and that one word gave the whole sentence a very inappropriate meaning. I didn't catch it and our son texted me back, MOM! We both laughed about it but I'm much more careful about rereading my texts before I send them.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 22, 2018)

I worked for the finance department of Hillsborough District schools until my retirement in 1989 with over 20 years spanning University of Florida, registrar 1956-59 and  Broward county Payroll for teachers 1969-73, bookkeeper at Rogers middle school 1974-75, Nova High bookkeeper until 1979. Then I worked as a houseparent for the Alabama Children's Home 1989-94 and Wiregrass Children's home  In Dothsn until the death of my husband and son in 1997 and then started using my inheritance monies and insurance to purchase Fairfield ,( trust with fair share vacation resorts)

I received my PHT DEGREE from the University of Florida ( Putting Hubby Through his Electronic degree with honors) who suffered mental illness from 1962 to death 1997 with cancer and my son's death as a trucker for AAA Cooper trucking two weeks later


----------



## jphilcici (Mar 22, 2018)

Original thread question that I haven't been able to het an answer to: Can  I put my unused Wyndham points into the Wyndham Rewards program at the end of my use year?


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 23, 2018)

jphilcici said:


> Original thread question that I haven't been able to het an answer to: Can  I put my unused Wyndham points into the Wyndham Rewards program at the end of my use year?


The answer to that question may be "it depends on which company you are tied to" if it is the hotel group the answer could be "yes or no" and since no one knows you won't either.


----------



## Nomad34 (Mar 23, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> There should be a setting on your tablet that will allow you to turn off autocorrect. I keep meaning to turn it off on my phone as that is where it causes me the most headaches and a very embarrassing moment with my son. It changed a word in a text to him and that one word gave the whole sentence a very inappropriate meaning. I didn't catch it and our son texted me back, MOM! We both laughed about it but I'm much more careful about rereading my texts before I send them.


I saw a warning three years ago if you turned on the flashlight to your iPhone it would give all if your financial information around the world. The first lesson by Verizon was turn on the flashlight.  I soon was getting messages from Russia Italy and other unknown places wanting to meet me. I wanted to get rid of the phone so Verizon let me out of my contract for $600. How crazy that was as I still have an iPhone bug don't open the flashlight. I recently was spoofed and finally had to change my number. Now the iPhone cell providers are seeking a solution to that problem. Yesterday a congressman said on Fox (which no one is to watch) that in this day of digital technology he believed Zuckerberg could help with a solution .In my years of working with finance in Tampa schools I was told to not complain without offering a solution. My advice to Voyager users is the same. My latest offer at Sam's club was digital TV .I listened and he asked me what cable company do I use, I told him Roku and Amazon fire stick. Then he asked who is your internet provider and I said At&t his next question was who provides NY cell phone service, I told him Sprint, he then asked me diif I want to upgrade my service and I said no thank .He then said let me congratulate you for your choices.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 23, 2018)

jphilcici said:


> Original thread question that I haven't been able to het an answer to: Can  I put my unused Wyndham points into the Wyndham Rewards program at the end of my use year?





Nomad34 said:


> The answer to that question may be "it depends on which company you are tied to" if it is the hotel group the answer could be "yes or no" and since no one knows you won't either.



The answer is spelled out on the Wyndham owner website at this link.

The relevant text appears to be as follows: "Only future Use Year points may be converted and must be done so before the Use Year begins."


----------



## Braindead (Mar 23, 2018)

jphilcici said:


> Original thread question that I haven't been able to het an answer to: Can  I put my unused Wyndham points into the Wyndham Rewards program at the end of my use year?


I confirmed that tshwa2 post is accurate information.
10 timeshare points gets you 4 rewards points. The $99.00 fee is also accurate.

Paxsarah info is correct that you have to redeem before your use year begins.

Only new information I found out
You can only redeem timeshare points for rewards points every other year.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Is converting to hotel points something that both retail and resale can do or is it limited to retail points only or at least accounts that have some retail (VIP eligible points) in them?


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 23, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Is converting to hotel points something that both retail and resale can do or is it limited to retail points only or at least accounts that have some retail (VIP eligible points) in them?



I think there must be at least some retail: "Qualified points must be CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points associated with ownership interests purchased directly through Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc. or its affiliates."


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks.  Except for the rather high conversion cost, that puts the program on par with most of the hotel branded timeshares- retail purchase, before the use year starts, crappy exchange rate.


----------



## jphilcici (Mar 23, 2018)

Good information thank you


----------

